# Slacker can't play one of my stations.



## SimonMatthews (Apr 20, 2018)

I use the "Streaming" option for music quite a lot (lifetime premium connectivity). I believe "Streaming" uses "Slacker". Recently, one of my streaming stations won't load. I tried setting up a new station, but it created a Spotify station instead. 

I like my "Streaming/Slacker" station. It doesn't just play the artist, but related artists that I enjoy. The Spotify station does not seem to be doing this. 

Anyone else experienced this? 

Another oddity I have noticed is with a not-well known artist. I had to create two stations, one for each album by this artist (it could never find the artist). There has never been any crossover between albums by the primary artist in these two stations, although other artists do appear in both stations. Again we are talking the "Streaming" option, not Spotify.


----------

